# 96 f-350



## northeast (Mar 14, 2000)

I have a question???? buying a 96 ford f-350,351 gas engine ,auto trans,xlt package, 8ft. fisher plow conventional plow not minute mount. I will be giving it a good look over this afternoon,what are the problem areas of truck to look for.thanks for any info. northeast


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

truck is 4 yrs old,look for rotted brake,trans cooler,and fuel lines.If it was used for plowing since new,it might be needing these soon,and they are $$$$.if you go without doing them,it will cost even more when trans frys or brakes fail after one blows.Take a freind with you,lay under the truck's front end.have him wiggle the steering wheel back and forth slowly,look at every joint,like the tie rods,ball joints and steering box for play.If there is play in any of these joints,they need to be replaced.Check trans fliud,is it burnt and brown?if it is the trans will go out real soon.I see a lot of 351's that plow with rotted out oil pans,so check it out oo when your under there.Does it clunkl hard when dropped in drive?If it was well maintaained,by this point you will find everything good,if not,and its real rusty,or has a lot of oil leaks underneath.Id keep on looking.Check 4WD operation,especially low range.Good luck with truck,let me know how it is


----------



## Eric ELM (May 13, 2001)

I have a 97 F250 HD with a 351, auto, 4x4 and it has been back to the dealer one time for a rusty bumper after 3 months. They didn't get enough chrome on the ends that curve around the sides and it rusted a bit, so they replaced it. The one your looking at will haul 300 more lbs. more than the Heavy Duty one I have and the ride is great for the amount of weight it will haul. I have had great luck with the one I have, hope this one checks out good for you.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Have several trucks like that and have had good luck with all of them.


----------



## northeast (Mar 14, 2000)

thanks guys for responding. What I found was a leaking rear main seal.the truck is like new looking,it was plowed with 
but only a private drive no commercial use.dealer said he would do whatever it takes to the truck.I talked him into a new windshield that was scratched ,complete service,inc. trans.recon it,fix oil leak ,andfill both fuel tanks.and also paint and service fisher plow. they should be busy for a few days. Nick


----------



## mike48114 (Aug 13, 2000)

Great plow truck if it has been taken care of!!! Check for broken motor mounts, you will hear a noise when you accelerate fast. also check the trans fluid-- does it look like its beeen changed "ever" ? It should have been, being a plow truck! How many miles? Never buy a plow truck w\ more than 60k miles ! good luck


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

Check the transmission, plowing is hard on them and how often changed? we have 2 1997 F350s with the powerstrokes and love em. I always like the ride in the f350s not a bumpy ride compaired two others


----------



## KJ26 (Oct 28, 2000)

*have 10 Fords heres what to look for*

We have 10 yes 10 ,will be converting to Chevys in the next 2 years. We run 1994 to 97 Ford 250's and 350's. Here are a few things to check with a 351 motor. Oil pans rot out within 3 years so check that carefully and the most important thing is pull the spark plugs out. I have broke so many plugs off it's sicking. They get rusted right to the heads. Here's an example last year i bought a 97 f 250 from a dealer. my deal was they change the plugs before i buy it. After 3 days and 2 new heads they gave me my truck and told me never to come back. The fords are great work trucks ,just watch out for what you buy.


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

"dealer said he would do whatever it takes to the truck."

As a former sales manager, this means you probably paid too much for the truck.

In any event make sure you at least get a 1 year 12,000 mile powertrain warranty the dealer cost is under 200 for this coverage.


----------

